# ITV 1 - Take Me Out



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny as fook man.

Anyone watching it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just done a similar thread mate about the boxer.......sick fu**er !!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Is a good watch.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ummm...i dunnow what to write now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll delete mine mate.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha ok mate, no worries


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Some bonny girls on there, the ones who won last week look interesting as well !!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeh, boxer boy was a little bit embarrassed there werent he.

That long dark haired one looks a bit...rough and ready tho. Quite liked the blonde older chick Paddy spoke to before. hmmm, milf.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Bit of a shocker tbh. Good looking guy, boxer, showed a soft side, i thought thats the kinda stuff women liked.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

oh my days, the chick in the blue is stunning.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

kawikid said:


> Bit of a shocker tbh. Good looking guy, boxer, showed a soft side, i thought thats the kinda stuff women liked.


Yeh, but dont think they like the "post workout, going to the sisters for a candle lit bath and Michael Bolton" lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> oh my days, the chick in the blue is stunning.


Name her mate....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Amy, in the blue next to the blonde Kay that just got buzzed out.

Far left of the right hand group of girls. Blue dress, brown hair.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This scouse bird is a looker as well......


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannot BELIEVE that boxer didnt get a date and that ginger line dancing physics teacher did!!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Cannot BELIEVE that boxer didnt get a date and that ginger line dancing physics teacher did!!!!


lol, funny huh. Never underestimate the power of the ginge...or maybe it was the line dancing. Who knows.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

fooook me shes set to burst aint she lol!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> fooook me shes set to burst aint she lol!!


Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

haha, leopard print dress to dinner with the twins falling out. Dont get better than that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me tattoo bird knocked him back !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yowza! Abi - Scarlett and Amy dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL!! Paddy just smacked a bald guys head, classic.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my !!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Oh my !!


?? whats tickled you now milky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That last bird in the red bikini, lovely lovely lovely....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhhh, yeh she was nice, the guy seemed a bit....how do i say this nicely...slow.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> ahhhh, yeh she was nice, the guy seemed a bit....how do i say this nicely...slow.


punchy ????


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

haha, yeh spot on mate.

This guy is a proper london boy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha he lives with his NAN !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

And sleeps with his teddy bears lol!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate how sad are we...........seriously.......fu*k it tho.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im snowed in on a saturday, literally nothing else to do.

Shhh, we look extra cool right now, just roll with it.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Is it just me that thinks those women on that show are abit too desperate and not great :S. I mean there is a woman dressed as a tacky sailor, a girl with horrendous pink hair, alot of sl*ags and a few that cant even hold a convo. That one girl couldnt even say archictecture :S. Alot of them look like jeremy kyle people but with a dress and some slap on haha.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How sick must bouncer / boxer boy be....event the ginger got a date !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

welshflame said:


> Is it just me that thinks those women on that show are abit too desperate and not great :S. I mean there is a woman dressed as a tacky sailor, a girl with horrendous pink hair, alot of sl*ags and a few that cant even hold a convo. That one girl couldnt even say archictecture :S. Alot of them look like jeremy kyle people but with a dress and some slap on haha.


Think its a case of having to cater to all people going on the show.

That and yeh, they might be a lil desperate but they all seemed to be up for a bit of fun and a laugh which is all good in my eyes.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ummm....

dont suppose...anyone watching Bridget Jones?

nah, nah, i know, too far, no worries, its all good. Im off to...watch..something else


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Think its a case of having to cater to all people going on the show.
> 
> That and yeh, they might be a lil desperate but they all seemed to be up for a bit of fun and a laugh which is all good in my eyes.


Yeah maybe dude and fun people are always a good thing but my god there is no class there atall haha.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

welshflame said:


> Yeah maybe dude and fun people are always a good thing but my god there is no class there atall haha.


It does go to show tho you just dont know what women want....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyway boys and girls, subbed, see you next week


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> It does go to show tho you just dont know what women want....


In all fairness dude I gave up trying to understand them a long time ago haha.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Missed tonights episode, sounded a cracker.

You lads are spot on though, some reet dolly birds on there.

The one who went out with the cage fighter on last weeks show was very good looking.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

thermique said:


> Missed tonights episode, sounded a cracker.
> 
> You lads are spot on though, some reet dolly birds on there.
> 
> The one who went out with the cage fighter on last weeks show was very good looking.


You should have seen her in a bikini mate.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You should have seen her in a bikini mate.


Might have to itv player that, nowt else to do, snowed in.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You lot are ****ing sad.

Jokes, I love it!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Love this programme,Paddy is top drawer.

See him doing his dancing to slinkys rap behind him? :lol:

And at the start saying 'he's got some prime british beef lined up as he is the love butcher' :thumb:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Cannot BELIEVE that boxer didnt get a date and that ginger line dancing physics teacher did!!!!


I thought the same thing Gem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

how wrong can 30 women be - utterly unbelievable - cannot believe they all liked that black lad - wtf ?????...and that skinny model type OMFG !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

kk, its on again at 8,30pm tonight.

Be there or be square Milky!

oh, and everyone else that has nothing better to do on a sat night.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for reminding me.....

quality show love it lol funny as fck as well.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Reminder set brother, nice one.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Home just in time. Is almost liked i planned it that way :whistling:


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

watched last season some mega fit birds in it then, avnt seen it this year thou?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Were on shush now people.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Rowing????? What a strange oxford person.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

how embarasssing was that having to row lol fk thaat


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Rowing????? What a strange oxford person.


what a cvnt imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bit of a tool mate IMO

Peggy is a bit numb but very pretty.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

She was brilliant. Classic ditsy chick.

And come on, be fair, if any one of us was on there, we'd walk on with a squat rack and knock some reps out. Standard.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

the one far left is tasty as well


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Far left? At the end?

Wrong choice lad. One he picked looks like a dodgy cougar. Lisa was spot on.

And PEGGY!! Screw that, be like banging my granny.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> the one far left is tasty as well


And he put her light out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The one in black, low cut. Far left as we look at them.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bang tidy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought the one he picked was very pretty TBH


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> She was brilliant. Classic ditsy chick.
> 
> *And come on, be fair, if any one of us was on there, we'd walk on with a squat rack and knock some reps out. Standard*.


....and do you really think any of those women would be impressed ?...that would be guaranteed black out... slightest bit of muscularity and they are complaining they are too fecking big PMSL


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Whos this russel brand, tight pants pr**k?!!!...FABIAN ahahaha


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> ....and do you really think any of those women would be impressed ?...that would be guaranteed black out... slightest bit of muscularity and they are complaining they are too fecking big PMSL


Very true


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

AJ91 said:


> lmao at the tights. seriously what the fcuk is going on with the world


Sad sad times lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fabian - watch how popular he is ...betcha - it's a joke .....


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

oh fking hell what that fk is he diong now poor chap now signing lmao


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pity you cant say l like girls with big ti*s so put your lights out if you havent got them !


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Who would have though so many of us would be sitting home new years day discussing this programme.

And yes, im sure they would love the squatting. So nur 

This guys hair is a joke. Looks like a major comb over.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The minute she spoke she'd be history, sorry.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Silky and this blonde totty blatantly smashed uglies.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats with rapper boy here the bell end...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Silky and this blonde totty blatantly smashed uglies.


Don't know about that it looked like he was annoying her


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

awww , i love this chick. Sexeh!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Amy ?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeh Amy. She was just grrr.

I also like Lucy. Shes tiny. And cute. She needs to get picked. Missus is telling em shes been on this show for a couple of series and never been picked. Poor chick.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me its Pele !!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me its Pele !!


Maybe he has a problem keeping it up as well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You know tho in all fairness l cant think of anything l could call a personal "talent"


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Celine. Easy choice.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

lucky ginger guy!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ROOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDD RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!

Easy win.

And when it comes to selecting and turning out the lights, BOOM!! smash it to pieces.

(note - boom is in honour of our banned friend NC007.)

BOOM!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AJ91 said:


> You on about the bit where they have to do something?
> 
> I was thinking about it before, was racking my brain for a fair while lol, still came up with nothing


No me neither mate..


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

how old is he?!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDD RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!
> 
> Easy win.
> 
> ...


When did he get banned?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I like his dogs and Lisa from Stafford is yummy....


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

yeh joanne is a glamour!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joanne is beautiful....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I think that last bloke can come out now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Same time next week chaps.....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Joanne is beautiful....


x2.

And yes, that last bloke definately had some underlying issues.

Ah well, another week done and dusted.

See you all next sat :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Were back on tonight peeps ..


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be here. Nice to see the same old crew  Saturday nights are so boring. And im dieting. Least it might make me ignore the hunger pangs for an hour or so. 

Will be on my phone tho, pain in the ass.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Let the sausage see the roll:thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

joanne in the yellow dress is too good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And here's the first knob sorry contestant ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nova vida said:


> joanne in the yellow dress is too good


Not revealing enough mate..


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

he's got a worse body than me the tool


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

and nows he impersonating michael jackson... dear god


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He's very in love with himself isnt he...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

cannot stand people like him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That megan bird is very pretty..


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

What a retard


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

This guy looks a bit of a c0ck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He's in recruitment so he's a knob


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> He's in recruitment so he's a knob


Very true


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Very true


My ex lesbian bint is in recruitment, l spent nearly 4 yrs listening to the bullsh*t they all spout.....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> My ex lesbian bint is in recruitment, l spent nearly 4 yrs listening to the bullsh*t they all spout.....


Oh sounds like a bit of a nightmare


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm still crazy for little Lucy! These two he's left are both hot tho! Joanne is insane but think I prefer Lisa!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Wrong choice imo


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Would have gone for Lisa


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lisa is yummy


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeh Lisa was one for me also.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me that last bird had a hairy back !!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha she likes em tall and dark and went for a short Ginger kid!!

They just want the free holiday. I might apply just so Lucy can get a date. My Missus says it's cool tho. Think she wants rid of me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my ........what a tool.....


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Fack me, hes a tall bugger... 6'8


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Isnt he just, dirty bints.......


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

He does MMA, gone up in my estimations


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not in the girls eyes tho.

Wonder why the girls dont like the fighter type....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Abi Scarlett is my favourite still by far.

This guy is tall as hell!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That Corene is a munter...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Fool. Bad bad choice!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He left the two of the ugliest IMO..


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

First guy tonight that isn't a cock and 6 of them turn their light off before he could even speak


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He seems a genuine bloke....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

That Donna was bigger than I'd thought but cracking eyes and smile. Def one I'd go for.

Ah well lads, see you all next week. Same time and place.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

To right!!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

that burd Lisa that the recruitment guy picked had filth written all over her face.

a bottle of wine and she'd be under the table and over yer cock like a tramp on chips in no time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let the warriors

See the wan*ers !!

Game on soon chaps...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

NO lighty, no likey

Love it,

Fvcking wife's on the p!ss tonight so I'll have to put up with her bullsh!t tonight as well :cursing:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

CJones said:


> NO lighty, no likey
> 
> Love it,
> 
> Fvcking wife's on the p!ss tonight so I'll have to put up with her bullsh!t tonight as well :cursing:


Second that mate! In for a great night to!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be here as always, roll on 8pm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ten men...and my Msr says his nostrils are horrible


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Everyone's missus must be out tonight.

Let the winkle see the picker. Ha ha


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

What a tosser


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think l love Joanne

And Abbey Scarlet has gorgeous teeth


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> What a tosser


x2. Complete [email protected]*t.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bellend


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I think l love Joanne
> 
> And Abbey Scarlet has gorgeous teeth


Like this tosser who would you pick


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i want to make a romance explosion all over joanne !!!!!!!!!!! (one at the very end)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll kill him !

Nicked my bird.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Like this tosser who would you pick


Joanne mate but its close...


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice skin texture??? WTF???


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh pr**k wee greek model guy snabbed her up  !!!!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Joanne mate but its close...


Good choice imo


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

sum nice birds sum uglys 1s i doubt heidi will get a date lol. Lucy seems nice


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I only caught the end part, what made people dislike him?

Seemed to have a bit of muscle (no ****)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I only caught the end part, what made people dislike him?
> 
> Seemed to have a bit of muscle (no ****)


he shaved his pits and was a bit full of himself mate...oh and an accountant


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> he shaved his pits and was a bit full of himself mate...oh and an accountant


and them terrible boots, i hate them.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2guns and a 6 pack, what a tit


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Arrested for guns wtf


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Arrested for guns wtf


What a dildo !


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

all lights out I reckon


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bless him bet he's loaded


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Man alive how old do you reckon ?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Gold diggers gone lol


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Go on son, still got lights on.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

58


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me boxer / doorman boy gets a black out and this old goat gets the choice of six !


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Boom.......................


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Not now. ha ha


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Elle is tidy BTW


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

haha poor david


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

huddersfield hottie keeni? might have to keep an eye out for her in town in the future


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor old git. Was kinda hoping he'd get some young flesh.

And prev guy, stupid fool. Should have gone for abi-scarlett hmmm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Poor old git. Was kinda hoping he'd get some young flesh.
> 
> And prev guy, stupid fool. Should have gone for abi-scarlett hmmm


Close call for me mate but preferred Joanne T BH


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

This guy has landed a role in Emmerdale due to being on this programme.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This one on the date now you mean ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never normal blokes is it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bon Jovi?


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Aye, was in the paper today. Producers saw him and got in touch.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice rack on Elle


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

quite a fan of this elle lass


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rock and roll star

TOP SONG


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't imagine anyone pickin that Krystal.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Elle needs to do porn....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He is just using this show as a platform for his homoerotic music


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Elle needs to do porn....


x2


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

seems a good lad this guy


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Rock and roll star
> 
> TOP SONG


That's what I thought lol


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Elle needs to do porn....


with me


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Enjoyed that song.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Elle..

FFS its got to be Elle..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I like Nicky the dark haired one. Mature look to her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I like Nicky the dark haired one. Mature look to her


Will look out for her mate.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Is he blind??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Now out of those two l would have picked Becky....

Cant believe he blew out Elle, mind you l think everyone of the other women were shocked as well..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fine tiddies !!


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

She's keen like, cuttin his toe nails on the first date. Feck me, i've been with our lass 4 years and she'll not go near mine.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Would love to see Markus Ruhl come down that podium :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Battle of the paddys


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Would love to see Markus Ruhl come down that podium :lol:


Judging by previous blokes he'd get a blackout mate..


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Would love to see Markus Ruhl come down that podium :lol:


I don't think he would fit


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get stuck in the elevator


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Would love to see Markus Ruhl come down that podium :lol:


raul moat would be funnier.lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And were on !!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

that elles a bit of a slag i would imagine


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

round 2 said:


> raul moat would be funnier.lol


Ha ha, mint.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

That Elle seems like she has been watching old episodes of Blind Date with the things she says!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fitness instructor and masseuse it's a no brainer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fine pins as well !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

She can massage the one headed veiny juice machine


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see her in a bikini next week.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He's gutted now !!!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

benidorm thread??lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just turned it on. Don't think I'd had picked her, her personality seemed a bit hard if that makes sense... still, quite hot though!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Fun as always, See you all next week im sure


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Was Joanne the fit one who got picked first with the long black hair? :thumb:

That Abi Scarlett is numb as fcuk,would hate to go on a date with that thick tw8t.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

they need to get rid of half that lineup lol,n get some fresh meat in there.

Felt sorry for that postman,i wanted to here his poem like.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually like this show, i actually find it quite interesting and funny. God my life is sad!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't believe that Irish girl hasn't been picked yet.

The one that was in the last two but wasn't picked? Celine?

Thought she was gorgeous from the first episode. Or am I just heavily vodka-influenced?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I pi55ed myself when that girl asked the postman if he was selling watches.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Were on boys...let the junkies, see the needles...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

I'm in, as usual


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The first one out was yummy


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Carol doesn't give two shats about Gary any more


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

That peggy is thick as pig sh*t


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

she cant even speak !


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

That is some chin!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Ok, after finding out this guy is BJJ blue belt I am actually in love with him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your not kidding !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tanya could have it royally


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

not the best choice imo


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

first time i've seen this... how corny does it get?.... it looks complete shyte...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

what a knob....the two worst girls....


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

ah go wi jaquie....fit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd go with viv

oh he has...


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> ah go wi jaquie....fit


delete that....huge nose! lol


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

poor choice is viv


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> first time i've seen this... how corny does it get?.... it looks complete shyte...


Man get with the programme

Its a LAUGH thats all....


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nova vida said:


> poor choice is viv


agreed mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

l'd rattle Viv no problem...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

can't see many lights staying on for this character


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Black out l reckon...


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> l'd rattle Viv no problem...


fuk heidi is an age.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah she's not young is she...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

aint Viv Ting Tong on Little Britain?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Lights going................


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Man there dropping like flies...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Is he gonna get a date or not?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah she's not young is she...


Megan's not bad tho


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

It's boys to men ain't it!!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nova vida said:


> Is he gonna get a date or not?


nah lad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jo jo is fu**ing DESPERATE


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Rekless said:


> aint Viv Ting Tong on Little Britain?


haha....nice one


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Well, can tell why we've not seen his band in the top 10 before


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Murdering Mr Benson


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Jo jo is fu**ing DESPERATE


And the rest of them arent??? Easy riders I say


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Fick me does that Jo Jo want a holiday or what!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucy is another desperate cow...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

He'll pick this blonde lass with big wabs i reckon


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jimmy liverpool said:


> And the rest of them arent??? Easy riders I say


Them two never turn there lights out !


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nova vida said:


> He'll pick this blonde lass with big wabs i reckon


wud you not?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Them two never turn there lights out !


If you were any of thier dads, would you ever let them go on this show? I think not! lol


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

called it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nova vida said:


> He'll pick this blonde lass with big wabs i reckon


I actually think she's lovely...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Teeth put me off a bit, yehaaa


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Whats he crying for the big puss


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Someone get the man a tissue


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Someone get the man a tissue


aye an get me a shotgun.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nova vida said:


> Whats he crying for the big puss


hE MUST BE ON GEAR !!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nova vida said:


> Whats he crying for the big puss


think he's realised she's a minger


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

If it was men picking a women do you think animal would turn his light off erm.....................NO!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nice one vikky


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

This guy is a ****


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jo in a bikini COME ON !!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> This guy is a ****


totally agreein wi you there fella


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I would reck that chick, she can grab my leg any day


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Now heres a lad who thinks he is massive when hes scrawnier than me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He is ten men !


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Natalie has got some gums on her


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nova vida said:


> Now heres a lad who thinks he is massive when hes scrawnier than me!


yeh mate...deffo lol. they'd eat him alive!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Oh dear, can't believe that Kat just did that..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Abbey Scarlet .....you could just throw her all over the place !


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Ha it's max branning!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

4 stone car salesman


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

fk he must pluck his eyebrows...gay or wat?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Abbey Scarlet .....you could just throw her all over the place !


Use her for a ****


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Abbey Scarlet .....you could just throw her all over the place !


deffo....fit little lass


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Why would you tell them about your mum making you sarnies and leaving them on the porch for him on a morning.. silly kent


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

easy when you weigh 4 stone


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Anyone can do a one armed press up when you weigh 3 frigging stone


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

God pressing 4stone must be hard


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Hes deffo picking Abi-Scarlett!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Carene aint gettin ANY lets be honest about it !


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Abbey scarlet has never had a date... Am I the only one thinking virgin

Is that sick?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Carene aint gettin ANY lets be honest about it !


those lasses will flatten him.....dont pic abi, she's one of the best to look at


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Abbey scarlet has never had a date... Am I the only one thinking virgin
> 
> Is that sick?


She is lovely, l would feel guilty violating her...


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Abbey scarlet has never had a date... Am I the only one thinking virgin
> 
> Is that sick?


Come on she's no virgin mary mate...... you'd be lucky


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> She is lovely, l would feel guilty violating her...


.....for about 2 seconds....lol


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Yeah she deffo doesn't look a virgin


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> She is lovely, l would feel guilty violating her...


I wouldn't!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It HAS to be Abbey....


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

That nicki the older bird, looks a great ride!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Abi is cute


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

called it again, i'm on fire


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nova vida said:


> called it again, i'm on fire


get the hose out then! lol


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

No sorry lads Disney wedding, no dates. Defo virg. That bloke prob is aswell so prob get on great!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is she from ?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> No sorry lads Disney wedding, no dates. Defo virg. That bloke prob is aswell so prob get on great!


well a virgin wi birds maybe, not so sure about wi lads.....


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

hahaha, lets see what happened with gary and elle then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Elle = miserable cow !


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Elle = miserable cow !


 :gun_bandana: shoot her!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Horrible cow !

She got a free holiday tho !


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

rude bitch


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

wife has stopped it and turned over to casualty... we can watch people die!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> wife has stopped it and turned over to casualty... we can watch people die!


HIT HER !

Hard, several times !!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

bad choice he made there....an she actually looked quite fit too


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> HIT HER !
> 
> Hard, several times !!


put her in casualty>??? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jimmy liverpool said:


> bad choice he made there....an she actually looked quite fit too


Hope she gets adogs life when she goes out round her own town the horrible miserable bint !


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Hope she gets adogs life when she goes out round her own town the horrible miserable bint !


I bet she does.....bet she's one of those birds who thinks they're loved by all too...


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

looser


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dick splash !


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

not noticed tanya before...nice


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy sh!t! Tanya is Big Foot


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

sh*t dancer


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

did he just have an eppy fit on the stage???


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

tanya is the date


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tanya for sure


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Mixing with 45's that's some hardcore sh!t right there..................Go DJ bingo wings


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Mixing with 45's that's some hardcore sh!t right there..................Go DJ bingo wings


sounds like a great night....him an his mum....lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

How ****!ng stupid do they look together


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

She looked shocked when she realised there was only two left


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha... knew it... left the light on by mistake. Poor lad lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha what a sickener for him !


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

jimmy liverpool said:


> sounds like a great night....him an his mum....lol


Don't it just Jimmy lol


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Don't it just Jimmy lol


aye fk this sh1t, internet on a sat night......lets hit the club she's playin in with him as her warmup act.....rockin! not lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I missed this tonight, will have to watch a catch up lol.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Its got to be that Abi Scarlett! she is no virgin.. only one way to find out chaps.. who's in Manchester  ...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=579835303


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Abi is by far my favourite....altho Lucy is too cute. Would smash her senseless (apologies in advance to the women of the board).


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Second would be Viv Cheng... ...

Great show! who'd ave thought it.. lol


----------



## threeiscompany (Jul 3, 2008)

saw them twins in trafford centre on friday. eating a nice dirty mc donalds ha


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

i wont be watching now abi-scarletts gone. i ****ed myself when that girl said she left her light on by accident lol


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

massmansteve said:


> Its got to be that Abi Scarlett! she is no virgin.. only one way to find out chaps.. who's in Manchester  ...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=579835303


Oh snap, we have a mutual friend...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its on late tonight and l am knackered !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Me too. Bit Ivor a bag of haribo and a mini cheese cake to see me through!

Will Lucy get a date tonight. She deserves a good smashing.

Hmmm let's see. Let the games begin!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Were on......

Let the meatheads

see the meat


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Samantha = tiddies


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Peggy - def needs make up lol. Least she's honest. Slapped up tramp.

Prob would tho...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

big fan of luissa


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nova vida said:


> big fan of luissa


Fu*k me he's got some lights to turn off,

Just shows you tho, average Joe


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Kerry! Other one would do my head in!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

think i'd of gone with the scouse bird then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nah he got it right there....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She had some thighs on her !!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Milky you filthy little pervert :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Milky you filthy little pervert :lol:


I wish l was mate..... l was actually jealous at the size of them !!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Dread lock dude is a clear legend!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He is a tool isnt he !


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha that's the first time Lucy has turned her light off!!

Also, that huge beast with the red hair ain't half got some teeth!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Dread lock dude is a clear legend!!


Needs a bloody good hair cut.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Haha that's the first time Lucy has turned her light off!!
> 
> Also, that huge beast with the red hair ain't half got some teeth!


Her teeth are tiny its her fu*ing gums that are HUGE !


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

can't believe shes gone with him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She wanted a free holiday........simples.....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Did he just walk in the side of that wall?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure to be fair, she seemed bang up for it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He likes his arms doesnt he !


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

is he even playing that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That Careen bird is a stunner isnt she !!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

wouldn't want either of them.. dawn at a push


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would have said the other one but Dawn has it...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I bet ting tong is filthy !!


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Some of those guys have no taste:confused1:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

She had a cracking **** tho walking into that jacuzzi. Sexy thing!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Poor little Lucy, she never gets picked!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Poor little Lucy, she never gets picked!


I know!! Want to go on just to take her out. She's pretty cute also.


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

oh dear, looks like we have another tosser


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh dear......white pumps....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Watch out boys, the wide boy from Kent. I'm so embarrassed!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He wants leathering the ****** !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Black out PLEASE !

i really want him to go away with fu*k all !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Think he needs to consider a cut lol.


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

hes not that bad actually... lucys on the prowl for him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor Lucy....

She has gorgeous teeth ....

Mind you so has Sammi....


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got in missed the whole episode. Did Abby scarlet get roasted by mr muscle?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lucys on the prowl for pretty much all of them!

He reminds me of keV and perry go large - evening ladez lol. Brilliant.

Ah well, til next week. Laters!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Is that how all people in Kent sound then? Could never take anybody seriously if they sound like that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Peggy - def needs make up lol. Least she's honest. Slapped up tramp.
> 
> Prob would tho...


 shes clearly a tart, you must be gay to say no to her


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Dread lock dude is a clear legend!!


 no he was just an ugly bastard


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> shes clearly a tart, you must be gay to say no to her


Mate I am gay. Love a bit of **** I do.

Sorry if not wanting to bang some trounced up little slapper makes me gay. Prefer the ones that don't need so much make up to look good. You must be extra straight!! Either that or your 15 and yet to get your willy wet. Either way, good job.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> no he was just an ugly bastard


No he was a drum playing legend...albeit weird kinda skanky one with what looks like a strange pigment skin disorder. Lucky girl.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Is that how all people in Kent sound then? Could never take anybody seriously if they sound like that! :lol: :lol:


And that's also how we all walk. If we can use a cheesy chat up line then we do. And cake is our everyday cheat meal.

Come dan saatf, where there's always some life lessons!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its gonna be gooooooooooooooooooooooood tonight peeps...


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

To right, Im looking forward to it


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

looking forward to it bud


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

What times it on again?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> What times it on again?


Half 8 mate.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet should be back by then, missed last weeks!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread make me laugh, The amount of people that look forward to it. Its great,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HERE WE GO......

Let the monkeys

see the banana's


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lets get it on!!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

That Scouser Megan is absolutely class, even her annoying voice would be tolerable


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I seriously think I'm in love with Natalie r!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Lets see what all the fuss is about :lol: Ive seen it once but only because a fellow PHD athlete was on it haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fu*k me how sad is it l cant wait for the BB'r to come on...


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> fu*k me how sad is it l cant wait for the BB'r to come on...


Hahaha i'm exactly the same


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

COME ON LUCY!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats wrong with his mouth ?


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Fake tan... deary me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How cool is he, BOWLING !


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Think he got a scar. Looks like a chesire cat.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I can not believe I am actually watching this shyte :lol:

I've no life, but I now know I've hit rock bottom.................


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

aww, thought Lucy was gonna get some ball action then!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor Lucy, she mite be a cracking shag as well....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

OldMan said:


> I can not believe I am actually watching this shyte :lol:
> 
> I've no life, but I now know I've hit rock bottom.................


Nowt wrong with Take me out lad. Cheesy easy tv.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Defo a craking shag I rekon


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im so glad he turned Lucy's light off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yes !!! Good fu**ing choice there...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

shes definately a bit heavier on top...and back.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

uh hum, i cant quite understand why so many of us are sitting here watching this.

Im going to rep everyone of you tonight....once this has finished.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She was my idea of the perfect woman shape wise....


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> uh hum, i cant quite understand why so many of us are sitting here watching this.
> 
> Im going to rep everyone of you tonight....once this has finished.


Cheers mate!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> Im so glad he turned Lucy's light off


how bloody dare you!!!

your reppage just got switched to a neg


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> how bloody dare you!!!
> 
> your reppage just got switched to a neg


Black ball him,, simon who ???

Neg him as well....


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> how bloody dare you!!!
> 
> your reppage just got switched to a neg


lol She is so needy nut she seams to be one of the nice ones. Not binning off the ugly blokes as soon as they walk on.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats the thoughts on the bber then? All in for a hardcore smashing? or is he gonna crash and burn?

I remember the trashy one that wears the corsets said she liked big muscles. tramp.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry guys, I like her really


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

holy ****, lucy step aside, Krista...is...FIT!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

and shes def got the jubblies out today!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Krista is 12 !!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Posh ****..


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick has got to be a banker


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Krista is 12 !!!


look at her legs!! i would do bad things to her.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Simon01 said:


> Rick has got to be a banker


yeah had a similar word in mind...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> look at her legs!! i would do bad things to her.


She forgot her dress....


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> yeah had a similar word in mind...


HAHA, I Agree


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> She forgot her dress....


i know...spot on!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich tosser


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats it Laura, Turn your light off!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, pull my finger kinda girl. Classic.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

tosser


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peggy doesnt even know what day it is


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Posh tosser at that


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

THATS THE ONE!! Peggy. Reps says she goes for bber.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Peggy is a dog!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Peggy is a Jordan wannabe


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

What a waster!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol wtf was that doing the matrix move :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Megan needs not to talk....


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

TOSSER!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

That megan...forgetting the mouth, has a cracking figure.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merat said:


> lol wtf was that doing the matrix move :lol:


Not being rude mate what would you do ?

I ask because l would be fu|*ed TBH


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lucy hasnt got a chance!

Sorry guys


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Not being rude mate what would you do ?
> 
> I ask because l would be fu|*ed TBH


Side chest into a front double bi surely? :lol:


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

hahahaha gayboy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Side chest into a front double bi surely? :lol:


You'd get a blackout mate for sure....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Not being rude mate what would you do ?
> 
> I ask because l would be fu|*ed TBH


lol mate same, I wouldnt know wtf to do either! I just think doing anything would make you look like a right prat unless you happen to know how to breakdance or like a backflip lol.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im looking foward to the date review of last weeks dredlock drummer


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> You'd get a blackout mate for sure....


 :lol: Only if you had gyno...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

His nose is so flat...reminds me of Voldermort.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Only if you had gyno...


I dont mean you as in YOU l am going from past experience....


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

them twins are weird


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Scouser and a paddy left....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Celine for a wife..

Megan for a smash.

oh dear...ditsy old moo.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

****


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Genius


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

now that was funny


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lmao clay pidgeon


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Genius


You know the producers of this show are rolling their hands with joy. You cant write stuff like that lol.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Idiot


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

what a cracking figure tho. Hot daaamn.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Some fu**ing chassis on her, he'll need a translator tho...


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

More money than sence


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

steventon said:


> them twins are weird


x2 I wonder who would actually pick them lol


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

he'll ruin her


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

fcuk hes odd looking... looks like he's lived in a dark cave for years!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man up pinky


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

so stoned..


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Seems like a nice guy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They got on. Fair play to them..


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm gonna go on this show.

Those lights will go red so fast the studio fuse will blow!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> I'm gonna go on this show.
> 
> Those lights will go red so fast the studio fuse will blow!


If thats you in your picture you should be ok actually buddy


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> If thats you in your picture you should be ok actually buddy


All you'll hear is "B b b b b b b b bewb!!!"


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

haha there he is!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats some crazy hair!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol here we go!


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

lol robby anchant


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

My MRS cant stop looking at him!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jesus that was quick!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And off they go....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

aloe of reds


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Peggy.... haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn, hes a genius.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

That guy rob

does active tv


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Jo Jo = desperado!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ouch...


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I cant believe they have turned all their lights off


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

fail


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

bye bye


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Guttedd!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Blackout.......fu*k me...


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

He wouldnt get that reaction on a Friday night in town


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Canny strip like


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats it, i quit. Nice to meet you all. Im off to sign up to anorexiauk.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Go figure.....


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

No likey, no lighty

Poor bugger, felt sorry for him


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

he is a forum member


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why feel sorry for him? :lol:

Doubt he will be losing any sleep.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, he was five foot fúck all!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MAn alive he'll get some sh*t for this......

How is it strippers get to shag everything yet someone with a physique like that gets blacked out ??


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Chestbrah should go on! No lights would go red! There'd be a bloodbath!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Didnt expect a blackout!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steventon said:


> he is a forum member


Is he really ??


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

That puts to bed the question about whether women like big bodybuilders, the percentage of women who find it attractive is very small, my mrs loves it though, not that I'm anywhere near big though yet.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

36-26 said:


> That puts to bed the question about whether women like big bodybuilders, the percentage of women who find it attractive is very small, my mrs loves it though, not that I'm anywhere near big though yet.


Very true mate


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

That was a catty Au natural comment by one of them too, bint


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats it time to go catabolic buy myself some skinny jeans and straighten my hair = Result :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

aww dear, more embarrassment for the kent lads.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dwama qween


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

He seemed such an utterly genuine and nice guy!

Shame but there loss. The contacts and the shirt did him no favours mind.

End of day he looks ace.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> aww dear, more embarrassment for the kent lads.


Im sure he lives in the same town as me


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

What town bud?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> He seemed such an utterly genuine and nice guy!
> 
> Shame but there loss. The contacts and the shirt did him no favours mind.
> 
> End of day he looks ace.


Yeah the contacts were a bit OTT mate


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> What town bud?


Maidstone


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha, that chicks face said it all.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

This guy is one for Lucy


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Cúnt alert.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Blackout richy!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> Maidstone


Yep, Maidstone is full of cretins...well, except my missus obviously.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Yep, Maidstone is full of cretins...well, except my missus obviously.


Oh cheers mate,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The shame of being the only blackout in amongst this lot....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> Oh cheers mate,


haha  just playing bud.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Is he really ??


I meant to say is he a forum member?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Is Maidstone by margate?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Horrible car


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Is Maidstone by margate?


Its not far mate


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> haha  just playing bud.


haha, where in Kent are you mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's one people what song would you come down the lift too ???


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

What a to55er!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hes killed it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Milkjy you are genuinely upset for Robbie aren't you!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Rochester bud. Not far. Not chatham. Definately not. Rochester...you know, the posh end


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Once met a girl off the Internet who lived in margate, I had to travel 6hrs to get there. Worth it thou she was a right dirt bag, asked for it in the Gary and everything.

Pointless story there for everyone!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here she is, oh Lucy. haha.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lucy is definately awesome as sh!t.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

How can someone like him get a date but not the last guy?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Shock!!!!!! Lucy is still in!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Milkjy you are genuinely upset for Robbie aren't you!


Nah mate but l could imagine that happening to me....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

hes gonna pick celine.

and just noticed she is pretty as hell.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Rochester bud. Not far. Not chatham. Definately not. Rochester...you know, *the posh end *


Yes I will agree with you there, HAHA


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

who's got the biggest tiddies....


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Lucy out ha ha ha


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Here's one people what song would you come down the lift too ???


Richard Cheese "She hates me"


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> hes gonna pick celine.


He wants to see her rat!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

He looks like quinton Tarantino


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad choice, she got a weird face.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> Bad choice, she got a weird face.


Cock nose!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Best thing is some of these fu*8ers cant afford to be picky !!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ah well , see you all next week people.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Best thing is some of these fu*8ers cant afford to be picky !!


x2


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Adios


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

same time next week.........


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Nah mate but l could imagine that happening to me....


Really? Not being a pr**k but you aren't quite in the same league as Robbie are you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Adios ****'s


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Really? Not being a pr**k but you aren't quite in the same league as Robbie are you?


Not one bit but l am an ugly boring ku*t and the rejection would kill me....


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a crap about 20 mins ago did I miss a big bloke on it.

Gosh darn it!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Not one bit but l am an ugly boring ku*t and the rejection would kill me....


Oh :lol: Thought you meant your muscle would turn them off.

Nah, I would keep my light on for you buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Oh :lol: Thought you meant your muscle would turn them off.
> 
> Nah, I would keep my light on for you buddy


Cheers brother.......


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

thats two completely different things- a shag and a commited boyfriend, for women these two things differ way more than it does for us. no doubt he gets a alot of attention in a club- women automatically think sex when they see muscle on a guy, but how many would see this as a potential boyfriend, girls see muscular types as volatile, vain, unlikely to be faithful due to attention from other women etc. alot of women go for the skinny/geeky/less manly types in hopes of getting a commited boyfriend, but like i said for a shag muscular types.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> MAn alive he'll get some sh*t for this......
> 
> How is it strippers get to shag everything yet someone with a physique like that gets blacked out ??


 my post above was meant to quote this..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Apparently there is some kind of gay porn star on here tonight......

Oh and he's a drag artist...


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Apparently there is some kind of *gay porn star* on here tonight......
> 
> Oh and he's a drag artist...


whats the point going on then lol??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> whats the point going on then lol??


Not got a clue mate !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Apparently there is some kind of gay porn star on here tonight......
> 
> Oh and he's a drag artist...


Pelayo ??? :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Pelayo ??? :whistling:


Holy crap !!!!

THOMAS WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PLAYING AT !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Holy crap !!!!
> 
> THOMAS WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PLAYING AT !!!


Him and paddy go to fernando`s :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let the rabbits, see the holes...


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> whats the point going on then lol??


Some just go on for the TV exposure,probably why Robbie was on it last week.They apply for loads of telly shows hoping they'll become a star.


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

anyone know why you cant watch todays episode on itv player yet?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

ojaysmoke said:


> anyone know why you cant watch todays episode on itv player yet?


Its repeated tomorrow at 6 on ITV3 mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought I'd revive this old classic to congratulate Lucy on getting a date!!!

The girl is off to Fernandos and fair play to her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Thought I'd revive this old classic to congratulate Lucy on getting a date!!!
> 
> The girl is off to Fernandos and fair play to her


Fu**ing good on her l say !

Made up for the girl.

BTW l think Gemma from Oldham works for my ex....


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

let the mop meet the bucket .....


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

HAHA was going for lucy every week, good on her lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WHAT THE FU*K !!!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Blackout round 2


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> WHAT THE FU*K !!!!!


lmfao.

thought the same thing mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

That was pretty nifty though to be fair to him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I take it back l was impressed then .


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

the slap head has only gone and got himself a date ....

wizard more like a witch.............


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I take it back l was impressed then .


***..................


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

apple said:


> ***..................


Fair enough........ wish l had a talent tho..


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Fair enough........ wish l had a talent tho..


haha only kidding with you mate ,he seems like a cool guy tbo.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

whats next haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

apple said:


> haha only kidding with you mate ,he seems like a cool guy tbo.


Be honest tho if it was you up there what would you do as your "thing" ?

I have NOTHING ! I would be stood there like a tool...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Be honest tho if it was you up there what would you do as your "thing" ?
> 
> I have NOTHING ! I would be stood there like a tool...


haha see what your saying ....

take my shirt of @ 8% body fat am sure i wouldent need to do/say anything.lol

just shows its not all about looks (some of the times)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

apple said:


> haha see what your saying ....
> 
> take my shirt of @ 8% body fat am sure i wouldent need to do/say anything.lol
> 
> just shows its not all about looks (some of the times)


Did you not see the bodybuilder on the other week mate ?

TOTAL BLACKOUT !! Robbie Merchant l think he was called.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Did you not see the bodybuilder on the other week mate ?
> 
> TOTAL BLACKOUT !! Robbie Merchant l think he was called.


yes i did mate but he was too much imo ,too big ,not my sort of look tbo and dont think the ladies like the short/massive bulk look ...(so to speak)


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Did you not see the bodybuilder on the other week mate ?
> 
> TOTAL BLACKOUT !! Robbie Merchant l think he was called.


Yeah if you come across as too confident they'll switch off straight away....

****ing women, how do they work?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolf1982 said:


> Yeah if you come across as too confident they'll switch off straight away....
> 
> ****ing women, how do they work?!


Cant live with them, cant shoot them !


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

tured it off am watching ,taken now .


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Cant live with them, cant shoot them !


Truth!

See you are an Alz Gym fella?! Trained there when I lived in Oldham (grew up there, moved south 2 years ago for work). Good gym back then, how is it now?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolf1982 said:


> Truth!
> 
> See you are an Alz Gym fella?! Trained there when I lived in Oldham (grew up there, moved south 2 years ago for work). Good gym back then, how is it now?


Yeah its a good gym, not been there for a couple of months with issues but Al is a good bloke, was at my wedding.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know when the fella dressed as a woman comes on ?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

that was last weeks mate wasnt it? towards the end of the show?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HJL said:


> that was last weeks mate wasnt it? towards the end of the show?


No l watched it last week mate,


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

how do you know that theres a fella dressed as a woman on this show?

sorry if im being stupid lol!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HJL said:


> how do you know that theres a fella dressed as a woman on this show?
> 
> sorry if im being stupid lol!


Seen it on the trailers ....

Also l have a theory that Peggy is knocking them all back so she doesnt get rejected AND she is on there purely for publicicty !


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

public manipulaption


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol im watching it now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He's just picked Paddy's wallet !


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

theory may go out the window gem! peggy is on the lookout!

that first bird who went off with that farmer was a bit vile!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HJL said:


> theory may go out the window gem! peggy is on the lookout!
> 
> that first bird who went off with that farmer was a bit vile!


I actually liked her ( Samantha ) TBH mate.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol i bet he ploughs her tho


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I liked that scouse bird actually....


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

The bloke just said the girls need 2 no that when it comes to match days football is 1st girls come second.

HAHA STANDARD!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

that peggy is fukin auwful, 1 of her front teeth looks like a piece of toffee, propa filthy bit ch, she looks like the tipe to live on chatsworth estate with 18kids.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

she looks filthy in that outfit!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well at least she's fu**ed off now !!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been said but I herd on radio a lad on this weeks show already had a missis and still came on show. Told her he was going on a lads holiday.

Legend!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Forgive me if this has been said but I herd on radio a lad on this weeks show already had a missis and still came on show. Told her he was going on a lads holiday.
> 
> Legend!!


Ha ha top man !!!!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Ha its this bloke.

http://primetime.unrealitytv.co.uk/take-me-out-daniel-haden-had-a-girlfriend/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well there you go the smug git !


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

1Tonne said:


> Funny as fook man.
> 
> Anyone watching it?


It's funny but full of tarts!! :scared:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Course said:


> It's funny but full of tarts!! :scared:


This thread is a yr old you do realise that ?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

42 pages and no pic's of any clunge? WTF!!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> This thread is a yr old you do realise that ?


Could of swore your post count was like 26 thousand 2 weeks ago?

Right whoreing that:lol:


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> This thread is a yr old you do realise that ?


yes and you are on it too Milky Bar Kid


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Could of swore your post count was like 26 thousand 2 weeks ago?
> 
> Right whoreing that:lol:


Yeah Milky Bar Kid got demoted


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Course said:


> yes and you are on it too Milky Bar Kid


I only commented on it because you re ignited it mate. my last post on this was a yr ago.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Course said:


> Yeah Milky Bar Kid got demoted


Are you high or something ?

WTF are you waffing on about ?


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> 42 pages and no pic's of any clunge? WTF!!!


You've been watching Inbetweeners..what a word "clunge" love it!!! (and the word) :cowboy:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Clunge, gash, minge ect.. all tastes the same!


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

soundtrack to my life :laugh:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

lol only watch it now and again for challenges that helen annoys me .


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> lol only watch it now and again for challenges that helen annoys me .


Think your watching a different show Brah, Unless Take me Out doing challenges now!


----------

